# Help! Mouse losing Fur!



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

I have 3, 6 week old mice! They are lovely and very friendly! 
Up on taking one out off the cage this morning noticed a bald patch on the back off the neck! It does not look sore or red and was defo not there last night!
Neither of the other 2 seem to have this! 
Could it be fleas or mites?
If so how do I treat?
Or is a trip to the vets needed?


----------



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

Don't know if this picture will help!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

viewtopic.php?f=17&t=10581&p=96508&hilit=ringworm#p96508


----------



## Pamplemousse (Apr 9, 2012)

Tea tree and canesten made my little mouse come up a treat after a few days of treatment and I didn't even need to use the medication in the end. I'd definitely recommend it (I swabbed it onto the bald patches with cotton buds, changed bedding and sprayed toys with tea tree). Don't forget to wear gloves!

SarahC was of great help!


----------



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

Well it's been two weeks and the problem seems to be getting worse!
I have treated with canesten regular! Also bathed her in Johnston insecticidal shampoo (small animal one) treatment for Fleas and mites ect!
Even took her to the VETs who was no help at all.
She is happy and lively and does not seem sore at all. This is not affecting the other two mice at all. 
Anymore ideas Please.

Have tried to attach some more pictures but they are too big?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Pictures didn't post, maybe instead of attachments upload them to photobucket and then upload to here?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

It definitely does look like ringworm. You say it's getting worse; how? Are more hairless spots appearing, has that one got larger, or has it turned into a scab-type thing?

Try mixing athlete's foot powder into your substrate. I had ringworm in my mice once, I used a rabbit fungal spray and it cleared up really quickly.


----------



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

If I know how to use photo bucket I would, have also tried loading stright off my phone!

Hope this works

http://s1146.photobucket.com/albums/o535/Jeanettehyne/

Thanks by the way


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

That doesn't look like ringworm from those new pictures. I think it looks like a hot spot from a food allergy. The only way to deal with that is to get her on to a diet of only oats, cooked white rice, and maybe a little cooked chicken and keep her on that for at least two weeks or until that spot has cleared up. After two weeks add one ingredient of her normal diet (like maize, or wheat, or something) and, if she's fine, add one more ingredient two weeks after that. Keep going until you've found the food that causes the reaction, and then avoid it. I think it most likely to be wheat.


----------



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

Thanks for that. we bought all the food and wood chips from the breeder when we bought the mice. The only thing thats changed was the bedding he used streded paper, where we have bought the wool type from a pet shop. Do you think its worth changing back to psper could thos be the problem? Or is it defo food

once again thanks for your help


----------



## besty74 (May 26, 2012)

could the other two mice in with her have done this?


----------



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

I don't think so! I am rather new to this, so could you tell me the signs? 
As I said she is not sore at all and if it was caused by something like fighting would it not be sore?

Also as I said the breeder I got them from used paper as bedding, is newspaper ok to use?


----------



## Jeanette (May 22, 2012)

I went back to newspaper for bedding after last post but fur loose was still getting worst, so I removed all food on Saturday after a good clean off the cage, and only filled up with whole oats!
Its only Tuesday and already the areas affected have started to turn black, I take it this will be new fur growth starting  .

So I would like to say a BIG BIG THANK YOU to everyone! :thanks :clap :clap :clap

Now can I ask, as food is limited round here and most places only sell premixed food. I have manged to find Corn, Sunflower seed what else do I need to add in slowly?


----------

